# Advice for my first batch of shampoo



## colton (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a male college student on a budget.  I am tired of using shampoo laden with chemicals that are harmful to my body and the environment, so I started researching homeade shampoo.

I have a few questions on things that were still unclear to me after my research.

I just want to make sure I do this right so that my money is not wasted (like I said.. strict budget :sad

1) What are the advantages/disadvantages to using whole herbs versus essential oils derived from the same herb?

2) I have thin, dry hair and would like to stimulate growth.. I read that nettle, sage, and rosemary may be good choices for me, what are your thoughts on this?

3) What is the best base soap to use and where is the best place to buy ingredients?

Any advice is MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2014)

If you want you can buy a shampoo base and use that.  To it I would add essential oils but keep your combined total at 3% or less as they are over the counter drugs.  Good luck...


----------



## Lin (Jan 18, 2014)

I would look into the 'no poo' method, at least for something to do part of the time. I'm female with long wavy/curly hair, and only wash it once a week. Its better for my hair, the environment, and my wallet! Usually water rinse in the shower by itself is enough (between washes), and sometimes I just pull it back before a shower and don't get it wet. Once a week or so I wash just around the scalp with a gentle shampoo. Many people use straight baking soda to wash their hair, which is easier with short hair. I also do conditioner washes with cheap suave conditioner, but at some point I'll get rid of that to be even more ecofriendly (especially because the waste of packaging.) 

Also for a man, short hair and all, a shampoo bar may be a good choice. No packaging, very ecofriendly, will last a long time (and no preservative needed like liquid soap/shampoos) and especially long if you're not washing your hair every day. For a soap based shampoo bar, you can do cold process or a crock pot hot process. The herbs you mentioned can be easily incorporated into a shampoo bar.


----------



## pattime (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been collecting DIY natural shampoo recipes for several months (google is my friend) but there's something about each one that I didn't like so yesterday I took what I liked in each one and came up with my own. It LOOKS and smells great, but I haven't used it yet. If I decide I like it I'll post the recipe.

Most bases are full of the same stuff you're (I'm) trying to get away from with commercial shampoos, and IMO adding good things to a bad base seems silly, but only you can decide what works for you.

One thing I tried is soap nuts and LOVED it! I made a liquid from the nuts (I'd originally purchased for doing laundry) and used a vinegar/water rinse after and my  hair was softer than it's ever been and static free. My hair is SUPER fine and I've always lost small handfuls of hair after a wash but I could count my lost hairs on one hand after using the soap nuts and the comb went right through it. The one thing I didn't like is that the liquid is a bit runny, which meant I had to use way more than needed to cover my shoulder blade length hair. 

They're inexpensive and easy to use, here's a link to how to make the liquid (which can be used for LOTS of things...cleaning, laundry, etc)
http://www.crunchybetty.com/from-soap-nuts-to-liquid-natural-nontoxic-cleaning
and here is her recipe for shampoo (among other things)
http://www.crunchybetty.com/the-mother-of-all-soap-nuts-recipe-resources
I used this liquid for my new shampoo base and added lots of good for the hair ingredients as well as a thickener and a preservative (though I'm keeping the bulk of it in the refrigerator). 

Try it...if you don't like it you can always use them for laundry and use white vinegar (I put EO in mine) as a fabric softener. Doesn't get much easier/cheaper/eco friendly than that


----------



## colton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone, all good advice!


----------



## green soap (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=41497&highlight=genny+shampoo

The above thread starts with a shampoo bar recipe.  I have been using a similar recipe for about six months (no soy oil though) and I do not even need a vinegar rinse.  It is working for many of my customers as well, cheap simple, lasts a long time and ecological (no container to throw away).  Also nice for traveling (it is a solid so you can take it on your carry on luggage).


----------

